# Silver



## whisky6210 (9 March 2005)

It is estimated that there was 1.2 billion ounces of silver stocks in the world 4 years ago depleting @ 300 million ounces per annum....now what???? To me that equates to ZERO.
Also I have a newspaper article stating that Warren Buffet (Berkshire Hathaway) purchased 120 million ounces of physical silver and shipped it to warehouses around the world....(about 4 years ago).
Does anyone out there know if he still owns it ?


----------



## blobbob (9 March 2005)

From what Ive heard I think he still got the silver,Lot of positives for silver price at the moment but I can't see it going up all that much because of high zinc-lead prices which result in more silver production.


----------



## roofus (9 March 2005)

whats your slant on bronze


----------



## blobbob (11 March 2005)

Roofus do you offer lotto number selections as part of your service ?

Regards 

David Hwan


----------



## roofus (12 March 2005)

Im good, but not that good.
Fridays results
Cricket- Australia to score their 100th run in the 26th over. win at 10/1
Trotting results 1 winner at $4.20, and 3 seconds. Wollongong lost the Baasketball but.
Stocks...you will have to wait till Monday.


----------



## Mofra (13 March 2005)

hmmmm Silver,

Is this the right thread to mention that LAF is due to begin production soon in Laos, with stated intention to produce 600,000 ounces of silver pa at full production (amongst other metals)?

Or will I now be lambasted as a ramper?


----------



## noirua (11 October 2020)

Gold will hit $2,500 an ounce by year-end, with silver outperforming to reach $40 by year-end, said E.B. Tucker, director of Metalla Royalty and author of “Why Gold? Why Now? The War Against Your Wealth and How to Win It.”


----------



## noirua (21 October 2020)




----------



## finicky (21 October 2020)

A guide to Australian dollar silver is the physically backed etf: ETPMAG

I got chronically bored with silver so didn't clock the massive breakout from its AUD base at $26
The rally from $20 to $38 took only 5 months so this current period is the retracement we had to have. In my book this chart could revisit $26 and still look bullish but I doubt it will pull back that hard unless we're talking about the collateral damage of a global deflationary bust.

Buying and storing physical silver is such a hassle so if doing it today I would use a metal backed etf like from Perth Mint or just buy pooled metal from a reputable precious metal dealer. The other thing I have my eye on is the miner South32 (S32), it has some magnificent silver potential in two multi metallic projects under development in Arizona and Alaska. South32 also has the operating lead-silver Cannington mine. It will require years of patience though and so not much use to traders. The ones I will be ignoring totally are small or minnow silver development companies in Australia that just take advantage of silver enthusiasts. These companies all went broke during previous silver bulls, then charlatans just recycled the same lame 'inferred resource' assets into new companies.

All Data Monthly ETPMAG


----------



## Boggo (21 October 2020)

finicky said:


> A guide to Australian dollar silver is the physically backed etf: ETPMAG
> ...
> 
> *Buying and storing physical silver is such a hassle so if doing it today I would use a metal backed etf like from Perth Mint or just buy pooled metal from a reputable precious metal dealer. *The other thing I have my eye on is the miner South32 (S32), it has some magnificent silver potential in two multi metallic projects under development in Arizona and Alaska. South32 also has the operating lead-silver Cannington mine. It will require years of patience though and so not much use to traders. The ones I will be ignoring totally are small or minnow silver development companies in Australia that just take advantage of silver enthusiasts. These companies all went broke during previous silver bulls, then charlatans just recycled the same lame 'inferred resource' assets into new companies.




I agree with the highlighted bit. I have a few mates in Dubai and they were big on buying the physical and that was their advice ages ago, seems to be a thing to do over there.

I looked into it but found there was a few hassles with the physical and the spread could be up to 10% with some of the dealers so it wasn't easy to get out at breakeven if you needed to.

I bought ETPMAG instead in my SMSF and so far am glad I did.

Cheers.


----------



## noirua (11 December 2020)

*Silver price can ‘absolutely’ hit triple digits, says billionaire Thomas Kaplan in Kitco exclusive*
Hold on for part two it's Bitcoin though...


			https://twitter.com/LynAldenContact?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor
		









						I used to be homeless, and years later I've realized what too many people misunderstand about wealth
					

Live below your means and invest like crazy to ensure any discomfort you experience is purely by choice.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Balder (3 January 2021)

noirua said:


> Gold will hit $2,500 an ounce by year-end, with silver outperforming to reach $40 by year-end, said E.B. Tucker, director of Metalla Royalty and author of “Why Gold? Why Now? The War Against Your Wealth and How to Win It.”




Just read his book, having seen it promoted around. His explanations are sound, his timing will probably always be out.

If you ignore the over promotion of Metalla, it’s a very informative read to anyone seeking to understand the role of Gold.


----------



## explod (3 January 2021)

In the last 12 months silver has gone from a ratio of 120 to one to around 72 to one.  The long time mean used to be 15 to one and it only has to go back towards that to hit the triple digits. With the growing shortage it will do that soon in my view.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2021)




----------



## noirua (30 January 2021)




----------



## noirua (2 February 2021)

Silver squeeze is 'not the same as GameStop' - managers
					

The concerted effort to drive up the price of silver by Reddit traders is "helpful" to the silver market but "not the same as GameStop", according to commodities fund managers.




					www.investmentweek.co.uk
				



"If we adjust the silver price for inflation, it hit around $150 per ounce in 1980, so there is plenty of room for silver to romp higher from here."


----------



## noirua (14 February 2021)

Preview of What's To Come In The US: UK Going To Use Negative Interest Rate Policy In 6 Months?​
Back in January, the Bank of England tried to warm people up to negative interest rate policy (NIRP) claiming that it is "stimulative" to the economy.


----------



## noirua (20 February 2021)

Silver Live 3 day chart: https://www.kitco.com/images/live/silverw.gif


----------



## noirua (21 February 2021)

Silver Live 3 day chart: https://www.kitco.com/images/live/silverw.gif


----------



## Dark1975 (21 February 2021)

noirua said:


> Silver Live 3 day chart: https://www.kitco.com/images/live/silverw.gif




Very interesting 👌, i bought Svl on Friday @ 0.235 , nice post


----------



## noirua (27 February 2021)




----------



## noirua (12 June 2021)




----------



## noirua (17 January 2022)

December 2021


----------



## Sean K (17 February 2022)

Silver looks like it might have found a bottom during this consolidation period. Silver normally lags gold in a PM bull market. Just need to find a decent silver stock or two!


----------



## Sean K (8 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> Silver looks like it might have found a bottom during this consolidation period. Silver normally lags gold in a PM bull market. Just need to find a decent silver stock or two!
> 
> View attachment 137657
> 
> View attachment 137658



Silver is following.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> Silver is following.
> 
> View attachment 138794



It's a dart pick. 

Anything with silver in the name. 

SLR

SVL 

gg


----------



## greggles (12 March 2022)

What's the best way to profit from a spike in the silver price? My research has led me to the conclusion that we are likely to see US$40+ silver this year.


----------



## greggles (20 March 2022)

Silver industrial demand continues to increase each year and with solar panel and EV production forecast to increase substantially in the coming years as the world weans itself off fossil fuels, can silver mine production keep up with the increasing demand?

Add into that unprecedented geopolitical tensions, rampant inflation, the devaluation of fiat currencies and the ever increasing cost of mining silver and it's hard to avoid the conclusion that the silver price is heading for some long overdue gains.


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2022)

This might be a bit too bullish, but would be nice if you owned silver.


----------



## wayneL (3 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> This might be a bit too bullish, but would be nice if you owned silver.




I'm adding a few small parcels to my base position on silver...  It wouldn't surprise me to see it go quite a bit lower but I've got a fair bit of pad... and some powder.

I really do subscribe to the theory that silver is going to go ape shytt at some stage so want to be in it with a reasonable position.

When to back up the truck? 

<18 or there abouts and I'm going all in... Unless the opposite happens and I get bitten by FOMO LoL


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 May 2022)

Looks like Silver has been oversold  and even seems to have reversed last night in NY

I am all set  with TMZ 
Not quite a Truck load  but Lots and Lots
I even entered her in the  ASF May 22 Comp
	

		
			
		

		
	





I remember the Silver Squeeze when the Hunt Brothers cornered the Silver Market
I don't think anyone would do this again 




But saying that 
Elon Musk might try to shore up his LITHIUM holdings


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Looks like Silver has been oversold  and even seems to have reversed last night in NY
> 
> I am all set  with TMZ
> Not quite a Truck load  but Lots and Lots
> ...




The brightness of your charts scare the blighty out of me, Capt.


----------



## divs4ever (3 May 2022)

can't find a suitable ( for me ) silver ( primary product ) miner ( aka a PROFITABLE  silver miner )  , looks like i have to rely on  my coin and 'scrap silver '  collections , and my gold and base metal miners ,

 far from ideal  , but am unwilling to throw cash   at any 'brownfield ' silver projects ( although i keep an eye on SVL )


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> can't find a suitable ( for me ) silver ( primary product ) miner ( aka a PROFITABLE  silver miner )  , looks like i have to rely on  my coin and 'scrap silver '  collections , and my gold and base metal miners ,
> 
> far from ideal  , but am unwilling to throw cash   at any 'brownfield ' silver projects ( although i keep an eye on SVL )




There's hardly anything in Australia, the geology's just not right for some reason. Just about everything else, but not silver. Need to go to Mexico. I've been searching for a while and the ones that do have some silver are really small players, but if silver takes off they may too. Looking at the ETF SLV in the US as the solution.


----------



## divs4ever (3 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> There's hardly anything in Australia, the geology's just not right for some reason. Just about everything else, but not silver. Need to go to Mexico. I've been searching for a while and the ones that do have some silver are really small players, but if silver takes off they may too. Looking at the ETF SLV in the US as the solution.



 geology   or another factor  , take for example  the Bowden's project ( now the SVL  asset )  i held both KCN and RCO   early in that discovery process  ( RCO had a royalty deal on the discovery )  

 even without the ( subsequent ) deep drilling  it was fairly obvious Bowden's was a good find even as an open-cut project  , but even now about a decade later  it isn't  producing silver ( profitably )

 i didn't like the structure of commodity ETFs ( any of them )   but i veer strongly to the 'buy and hold ' side of town  while the commodity ETFs seem more suitable to traders

BUT that isn't all bad  i was a paper boy in the mid/late 1960's   and selling up to 2000 papers a week  gave me plenty of  chances to keep aside the sixpences and threepences  that were older ( SOME silver content ) a little later  they had the round 50 cent pieces  ( so i kept them aside as well )

 my parents complained my school-work was suffering  , but then  maybe  it all worked out OK , eventually  .

 IMO for silver to take off  the current system has to break ,   JP Morgan  for one just ridicules the regulators anytime it wants to 

 silver ( and gold ) will most likely have to become ( accepted as ) real money again , and that will mean many governments will be broken by the paradigm shift  ( because current governments rely on trust  , and currencies are a promise to pay given by the government )

 and this situation is NOT  impossible in my lifetime ( although most governments will fight tooth and nail to avoid it )


----------



## signalFollower (6 July 2022)

with the Gold to Silver ratio knocking on the door of 93x I have been increasing my exposure to silver, but not via bullion at the moment more indirectly

SVL - silver speciifc late stage explorer
ETPMAG - ETP tracking AUD spot price
AAU - (over 9m oz of silver in its near term project)

anyone else ?


----------



## signalFollower (15 July 2022)

and confirmed again tonight, AUD Silver back to pre-covid levels in the low $27 range

also I'm showing a projected 40x Gold to Silver ratio price for Silver at current price of gold, which calculates Silver would be around $42.50 AUD 

Interesting ...


----------



## bluekelah (22 July 2022)

More than half of silver DEMAND is for industrial use, 1/4 for jewellery, both very economic activity dependent. With global recession worsening with rate hikes into 2H2022. I can only see Silver going to covid lows ~$23AUD, maybe even overshoot lower and stay there for a while much like the post 2011 commodity boom where silver did nothing for years as economic growth was flat. Supply side theres plenty being mined and also recycled.

Factor in some inflation 22.50-25AUD would be a lower range that silver could settle in for the coming year/years.


----------



## mullokintyre (29 July 2022)

Whatever the use for silver, the bottom line is that paper derivative market has long been divorced from the practical realities of the physical market.
From The evil Murdoch Empire


> At the end of June, the amount of silver held in London vaults hit a six-year low, reflecting almost insatiable demand for the precious metal from investors and industry.
> Silver vault holdings in London hit 997Moz (31,023t) at the end of Q2 – the lowest total since November 2016.
> 
> It also stands in sharp contrast to the record reporting high of 1,180Moz (36,705t), which occurred in June 2021, Metals Focus says.
> ...



SVL has gone from a low of 12.5  ton June 30 to a high of 20 today.
Money for jam.
Mick


----------



## greggles (31 August 2022)

I'm surprised that silver has gotten down to as low as ~A$26.20 earlier this evening. I wonder what the AISC per ounce is for the lowest cost silver producers? The recent silver bear market feels overdone.

There must be a bounce soon surely? The gold/silver ratio is currently 95, which is historically very high.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 August 2022)

greggles said:


> I'm surprised that silver has gotten down to as low as ~A$26.20 earlier this evening. I wonder what the AISC per ounce is for the lowest cost silver producers? The recent silver bear market feels overdone.
> 
> There must be a bounce soon surely? The gold/silver ratio is currently 95, which is historically very high.
> 
> View attachment 146197



On the US forums/press it is all doom and gloom for silver atm.

It may be a good time to buy.

gg


----------



## greggles (31 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> On the US forums/press it is all doom and gloom for silver atm.
> 
> It may be a good time to buy.
> 
> gg




I suppose recession fears are taking the wind out of silver's sails given that so much of the demand is industrial. The thing is, much of the demand is in growth areas such as solar panels, batteries and EVs, so silver would seem to be better insulated against a temporary economic downturn.


----------



## peter2 (1 September 2022)

A quick "google" tells me that the AISC cost for silver is ~$11 USD/oz. There's plenty of room for silver to fall. 
Currently ~$18 and I'd only be interested <$14/oz.


----------



## signalFollower (21 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> A quick "google" tells me that the AISC cost for silver is ~$11 USD/oz. There's plenty of room for silver to fall.
> Currently ~$18 and I'd only be interested <$14/oz.




have been looking at the silver price chart of late and found it quite interesting that compared to the pre-covid price levels, there's been 3  separate 12% - 15% bounces off that level, and possibly that a 4th is setting up at themoment.

further to that I was also reading the "In Gold we Trust" report (just the Chart Pack) this morning and there's a few interesting points in there too - worth a google if interested.

but on the price action, definitely looks like a war between shorters and short covering of positions at the moment, purely my speculation of course, but the rate of the bounce seems quite "urgent" each time


----------



## signalFollower (22 October 2022)

and almost on cue, a close to 3.5% day and 4th bounce forming ??


----------



## qldfrog (22 October 2022)

signalFollower said:


> and almost on cue, a close to 3.5% day and 4th bounce forming ??
> 
> View attachment 148316



let's hope so...


----------



## greggles (24 October 2022)

I've been surprised by silver's weakness with all the economic and geopolitical turmoil going on this year. Gold hasn't fared much better. I thought when the economy took a nosedive people were supposed to turn to precious metals as a reliable store of value in uncertain times.

So why hasn't this worked in 2022?


----------



## signalFollower (8 December 2022)

I've painted my next orange bounce off support (??? - hope I'm not jinxing it though !!)   $22 re-established as support ? thoughts in light of the continual draw down on comex and lbma ?


----------



## Telamelo (9 December 2022)

greggles said:


> I've been surprised by silver's weakness with all the economic and geopolitical turmoil going on this year. Gold hasn't fared much better. I thought when the economy took a nosedive people were supposed to turn to precious metals as a reliable store of value in uncertain times.
> 
> So why hasn't this worked in 2022?



Because of that evil called inflation rearing it's ugly head around the world so to speak - once inflation is somewhat tamed & there's a subsequent easing of interest rates etc. then in turn precious metals will take off & do very well imo (as I hope/think 2023 will prove to be).


----------



## signalFollower (10 December 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Because of that evil called inflation rearing it's ugly head around the world so to speak - once inflation is somewhat tamed & there's a subsequent easing of interest rates etc. then in turn precious metals will take off & do very well imo (as I hope/think 2023 will prove to be).



I also think a BRICS+ trade currency with some level of backing of both gold and silver is a real possibility too

once the Eastern / BRICS+ aligned nations have lessened their USD reserve exposures and there is an agreed oil for yuan arrangement as an alternative to the USD petrodollar from the Saudi Kingdom we could see quite a rapid rise in the USD price of gold (and silver)

President Xi is in Saudi Arabia right now and according to the World Gold Council (and also The Silver Institute to an extent) flows of metal trends have been out of Comex / LBMA and into Eastern Nations Central Banks


----------



## qldfrog (10 December 2022)

signalFollower said:


> I also think a BRICS+ trade currency with some level of backing of both gold and silver is a real possibility too
> 
> once the Eastern / BRICS+ aligned nations have lessened their USD reserve exposures and there is an agreed oil for yuan arrangement as an alternative to the USD petrodollar from the Saudi Kingdom we could see quite a rapid rise in the USD price of gold (and silver)
> 
> ...



Unsure how exactly it will end up but the constant given is USD is out so yes PM price in USD. Is high and higher.
A bit harder to see this from the AUD point of view.Will our obedience/servitude to the US see us as another USD proxy so losing value and influence;  or will we split from the USD and become a resource heavy proxy currency..in that later case AUD would remain relatively strong.
It is a very interesting case..not so funny to be part of the experiment.,


----------



## signalFollower (10 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Unsure how exactly it will end up but the constant given is USD is out so yes PM price in USD. Is high and higher.
> A bit harder to see this from the AUD point of view.Will our obedience/servitude to the US see us as another USD proxy so losing value and influence;  or will we split from the USD and become a resource heavy proxy currency..in that later case AUD would remain relatively strong.
> It is a very interesting case..not so funny to be part of the experiment.,



I too think demand for our resources will provide some level of divergecnce from a declining USD, but our country's stance to blindly follow the US will probably drive a wedge to a point where that will need to be re-considered.  The flood of USD denominated Bonds that come flooding "back home" when the trade currency option is there and robust is going to be quite spectacular in terms of USD denominated re-pricing.

It is certainly an interesting period ahead


----------



## signalFollower (16 December 2022)

now I may infact be getting over confident with my orange arrows (hahaha), but who's thinking that this is starting to look like the desperate doubling down on short paper contract positions rather than capitulating and "losing the house" altogether ?


----------



## qldfrog (16 December 2022)

signalFollower said:


> now I may infact be getting over confident with my orange arrows (hahaha), but who's thinking that this is starting to look like the desperate doubling down on short paper contract positions rather than capitulating and "losing the house" altogether ?
> 
> View attachment 150531



Actually might be a good opportunity indeed to buy


----------



## Sean K (16 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Actually might be a good opportunity indeed to buy






signalFollower said:


> now I may infact be getting over confident with my orange arrows (hahaha), but who's thinking that this is starting to look like the desperate doubling down on short paper contract positions rather than capitulating and "losing the house" altogether ?
> 
> View attachment 150531




Whatever it is it was a bloody good buy at 18 bucks.


----------



## signalFollower (24 December 2022)

lowest Gold to Silver price ratio since January 2022, can we end the year at the lows and below 75 :  1 ?

It'd be a bit of a signal of a Silver run for 2023 ?


----------



## noirua (Monday at 1:15 AM)

Live Prices: http://www.kitconet.com/images/sp_en_8.gif



Live prices: 
	

			https://goldprice.org/charts/silver_3d_b_o_AUD.png
		

1 year silver: https://www.kitco.com/LFgif/ag0365nys.gif'


----------



## noirua (Monday at 1:32 AM)

*Global demand for silver is expected to rise 16% in 2023*, according to U.S.-based The Silver Institute. Use of silver by the industry, for jewellery and silverware and for bars and coins for retail investors, is also forecast to reach record levels.








						SILVER SUPPLY & DEMAND - The Silver Institute
					

The Silver Institute provides leading research on silver supply and demand, including current and yearly data on silver demand, pricing, and production.




					www.silverinstitute.org
				




Global demand for silver is expected to rise 16% in 2023, according to U.S.-based The Silver Institute. Use of silver by the industry, for jewellery and silverware and for bars and coins for retail investors, is also forecast to reach record levels.
Https://www.silverinstitute.org/silver-supply-demand/
Https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/talking-silver/id1568101851?i=1000574825295​


----------

